# Yanmar 1GM Diesel fuel consumption



## H216Sailor (Apr 1, 2008)

I am new to a 1983 Yanmar 1GM engine in a CAL 27 and have no prior experience with diesel engines.

I would like to get an estimate of the diesel fuel consumption (gallons/hr) at 2500 rpm. Any comments on this would be helpful. 

Thanks


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

The current version of that engine uses about 0.2 gph at 2500rpm. That's probably in the ballpark for your version too.

http://www.yanmarmarine.com/uploads/products/pdf/GM_YM/1GM10_TechData.pdf


----------



## petegingras (Mar 29, 2007)

h216sailor,

we're gonna need a little meat on this bone, are you moving the boat, on a limited tank, or just saving fuel?


----------



## H216Sailor (Apr 1, 2008)

*Yanmar 1GM Diesel Fuel Consumption*

Petegingras,

In response to your questions, I'm not moving the boat in the sense of from one harbor to another and, while I'm always interested in saving fuel, the question is not related to fuel inventory on a trip.

Being new to diesel engines, I'm just trying to get some idea how much fuel I will burn during this season of boating while motoring out to sail and return, maybe motoring 3 to 4 hours each time. While I know the tank is full, I'm not sure the fuel gauge is accurate. And, depending on how fuel is burned, It may be necessary to pump fuel out the tank at the end of the season to avoid fuel problems.

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## petegingras (Mar 29, 2007)

> Thanks for your interest


Not an affront, just being inquisitive on a rainy day. Fuel polishing is recommended every few years with larger tanks, but Racor filters seem to work fine for me, and frequent bleeding of the fuel lines, including injectors is good practice.

I'm on my third Yanmar, in third boat, and am pleased with their performance.

If you get a chance some tech schools teach weekend seminars on practical diesel engine troubleshooting.

good luck


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Pump out at End of Season?*

I was told to keep the fuel topped off before putting decommissioning the boat for the winter. I also add a small amount of fuel additive to minimize bug growth. The only time to pump your tank is if you have a junk in it (I have been told). Use clean fuel and this shouldn't be much of an issue.

My tank holds 20 gallons. I fill it up before the end of the season. In the spring when I relaunch, I use until it reaches half full and then refill over 2X with 5 gallon each. I get my diesel from a truck stop that has a lot of traffic so I know the fuel is turned over frequently. I don't separate the fuel from water before I put it in the boat. My assumption is if it has that much water in it, trucks can't use it also and there would be an corrective action at the particular fuel stop I use. I do have a water separator/fuel filter in-line before the engine.

DrB


----------



## H216Sailor (Apr 1, 2008)

*Pump out at end of season*

DrB,

Thanks for the advice.

In my case, I think with a 12 gallon tank we may have an excess of fuel in the tank at the end of the season and at least some of it may be 1.5 to 2 years old.

I had considered just having something like 6 gallons in the tank and depend on a fuel/water separator to handle any moisture that might accumulate but I'm not sure that is the right way to go about managing the fuel inventory either.


----------



## B32 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Yanmar 1GM Fuel Consumption*

We have a Bayfield 25 with a 1GM Yanmar.
We seem to average about 1L/hr on the motor at 2700 to 3000 RPM.
We don't have a fuel gauge. We dip the tank regularly.
We figure we can do a work week (in a manner of speaking) on one tank (40L).

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

B32, how big is your fuel tank? Ive also got a bayfield 25 and dont know the tank size. It looks to be the stock tank in the bilge. You run your motor about the same speeds i run mine. I knew it hardly used any fuel.


----------



## H216Sailor (Apr 1, 2008)

*Thanks for your interest*

Pentegingras,

No afront taken, espeically on a rainy day for you. In my novice state, it would be helpful if you could define what "polishing diesel fuel" involves.

Thanks again, 
H216 Sailor


----------



## B32 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Bayfield 25 Fuel Tank Capacity*

Our B25, according to the specs, has a 40L tank (10 gal. approx. assuming they're working in US gallons and not imperial.)

From what we have calculated from fill-ups, known motoring hours etc., this proves correct.

What year is your B25 - judging by your picture, with the 2 windows, it is prior 1984 or so ?.... Ours is a 1986. We trailered it to Florida from southwestern Ontario last year. What a hoot. Would do it again anytime as long as we had a solid month on the water to make the effort worthwhile.

Marian


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ours is a 1982. 10 gallons sounds about right since i overflowed the tank at 8 gallons last time i filled it up.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Polishing fuel is basically taking the fuel from the tank and passing it through fuel filters over and over again to remove as much of the crud and particulates from the fuel as possible. It usually involves a fuel pump and two or more fuel filters. The first is usually a 30 micron water separating filter, and the second is usually a five micron filter or so.

This is done to help prevent fuel-contaminant related issues when the boat is using the fuel. This is especially important in bad weather, when the motion of the boat may bring crud off the bottom of the tank.



H216Sailor said:


> Pentegingras,
> 
> No afront taken, espeically on a rainy day for you. In my novice state, it would be helpful if you could define what "polishing diesel fuel" involves.
> 
> ...


----------



## petegingras (Mar 29, 2007)

> In my novice state, it would be helpful if you could define what "polishing diesel fuel" involves.


mr. Moderator is right. And with price of fuel, we'll all be polishing by the end of this year.

Now how bout someone getting the goods on bio-diesel on the water? All the water taxis in Newport harbor advetise they run on it. We better take hold of that issue before the government does, they've screwed the pumpout stations, and manditory holding tank certifations here in Rhode Island.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

petegingras said:


> Now how bout someone getting the goods on bio-diesel on the water? All the water taxis in Newport harbor advetise they run on it.


Had you noticed an unusually strong odor of french fries in Newport Harbor last summer - especially when an Oldport launchboat cruises by? Gives me an abnormal craving for fast food.


----------



## B32 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Bayfield 25 Fuel Tank Size*

I'm guessing the 10 gal. capacity is Imperial measure since reading further along, the literature we have says 45L.

Marian


----------

